# United allows frequent flyers to buy status –



## Marcia3641 (Feb 6, 2007)

Passengers who fell short of earning status as a Premier or Premier Executive on United Airlines frequent flyer program are able to purchase the miles or segments they are short so they can maintain their status (free upgrades, etc.). From now through Feb. 10, Mileage Plus members can purchase the miles or qualifying segments they are short for a fee of $100 plus 10 cents a mile (purchase in 1000 mile increments up to 10,000 miles). Registration on www.united.com/purchaseeqmeqs is required to participate in the offer. 



Marcia3641


----------



## Spence (Feb 6, 2007)

Marcia3641 said:


> $100 plus 10 cents a mile (purchase in 1000 mile increments up to 10,000 miles). Marcia3641


Wow, since frequent flyers value miles at a nominal 2¢/mile, that's a heckuva premium/profit.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 6, 2007)

Apples and oranges, Spence. 

The "miles" purchased in this situation cannot be used for travel awards. They are not frequent flyer miles. They are simply status miles (called "Elite Qualifying Miles" or EQMs), whose sole purpose is to give the flyer enough EQMs for 2006 to qualify for a specific elite status level with UA, which would be valid through early 2008.

Thus, the flyer is buying elite status but not frequent flyer miles.


----------

